

Good website idea someone should build - fnazeeri
http://www.fivethirtyeight.com/2009/01/webpage-someone-else-should-start.html

======
vaksel
whats the point? 6 months ago 90% of those big wig economists were saying
everything is great and that you are a moron if you think there are any
problems.

What would be better, is a site that tracks a person's prediction over a life
time, so that people can know who to listen to

------
notaddicted
It is a nice idea. Probably wrong for this crowd since it is mostly manual
labor, i.e. collecting the info. It would be nice to collect statements etc.
and then freeze the website, and then publish a retrospective in 4/8 years.

